# Youngdon...here is a video putting on and sitting down with the Cabela's Coyote kick stand vest



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YJjIM64VBU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool ! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Your welcome....did it answer your questions?
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes it did, It looks VERY easy to use and has found it's way to my want list.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

LOL...great....I think Cabela's did a great job with this vest...everything seems well thought out and easy to use. I can't believe how comfortable I am sitting in in this. Before I was always shifting around.... it was impossible for me sit still....I have 4 sets in with this vest and nothing goes numb anymore and the only thing I more is my head when I am scanning. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Now I have to have it.... my birthday is coming soon..... just sayin.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Shut the front door! That is awesome! Going to cabelas now......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow Thanks Dakota... I was only half kidding... I will pm you my address..... lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HMM Good idea Itz.....


----------



## Gus_13 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow that's awesome! I will be looking for one of those!


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Man that thing looks nice!


----------



## dmc (Dec 29, 2012)

That is nice. I bet it would work real well on turkey hunting also


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

Wish I would have seen this before I got the Gobbler lounge. This way you can carry all your gear and seat in one package. I'll have to look into this.


----------

